# toddler gyrating hips/bum?? any ideas??



## spacecadet

hello everyone, my 20 month old for the past week and a half has been doing something strange! when shes in her buggy or in a sitting position shes began gyrating (only way i can explain it! like rubbing her 'bits' on the seat!) with a determined expression on her face! it seems to be happening more often as soon as u put her in the seat?
i took her to dr on tues who examined her 'bits' nothing obvious its not red or sore looking, no discharge or anything? she took a swab which will take 10 days to come back, i was thinking maybe thrush..?? she has nappy off time every day and i have never seen her itching herslf with her hands, just this sitting position 'rubbing', she is fine in herself eating drinking ok, no diarrhea or constipation, no new nappies or cream/wash stuff.. shes sleeping 12- 13 hours a night no probs, and it prob happens 1-5 times a day..
when she was a baby i noticed a tiny flap of skin (like labia) about 1cm coming out of her vagina, the dr at the time said it was a polyp, looked fine and shouldnt case probs, she may want/need it removing if it does in the future with just a small surgical procedure, i was worried this was irritating her etc but according to the dr (same one who initially saw it) it doesnt look sore/red/irritated.. 
i know this might sound silly, but is she maybe discovering new sensations down there? it just seems to be getting more often when shes in the buggy or certain highchair (like in a restaurant today- interestingly she never does it in our booster seat at home)
anyway i was wondering if anyione had any ideas? i was thinkking worms maybe but apparently they tend to interupt sleep which isnt happening? and i cant see any, i have inspected her bum and her poos!
i want to take her back to a different doctor on mon, she supposed to be having her mmr vaccination then too bless her, but just dont wanna leave it till the results of the swab come back in another 6 days.. she doesnt seem in pain and it doesnt upset her but she looks so... well like shes concentrating really hard with a little frown.. i am baffled! and due to give birth anytime so wanna get it sorted pronto!
sorry for the humungus post, im rubbish at being concise...
love to all and thanks for listening! ANY ideas/suggestions please????
:) xxxxxxx


----------



## Didz

From what I've heard it can be quite a natural thing for kids to do. My daughter does it. I think it is a new feeling for them and they find it enjoyable. As strange as it sounds. I think they grow out of it after a while. At first we thought my daughter was dancing. Saw the expression on her face and took her to see a doctor. They found nothing wrong and told us about it being a new feeling for them. They said the look on her face was probably concentration to see if they could figure out what the sensation was etc. Hopefully they'll find nothing wrong with you LO and that she's fine.


----------



## cleckner04

Emma does this too. Especially if she's having nappy free time. She just sits there rocking her hips all around. She seems to enjoy it. I think it's normal. :flower:


----------



## Mama1985

Oh god Molly May does this! lol she does it randomly though! you could have just picked her up and she'll be 'gryting' with her hips lol


----------



## Blah11

amelie doesnt gyrate but she touches her bits and laughs :blush: think its pretty normal, there's loads of nerves down there!


----------



## spacecadet

Cheers for the replies ladies! I was wondering if it was just normal experimentation with the sensations down there!! Will wait see what the swab results cone back as, she had a busy day today at a christening and didn't gyrate once! It's hard to explain to people who notice it exactly what/why she is doing it!!
Thanks you've all put my mind at rest a bit :)


----------



## rubywoo77

my daughter oes this when she is in the supermarket trolley seat - she will rock back and forth with a weird concentrated expression, I figured she had worke out that it felt good but it is freaking husband out.


----------



## Tasha

Blah11 said:


> amelie doesnt gyrate but she touches her bits and laughs :blush: think its pretty normal, there's loads of nerves down there!

Kaysie Blossom does the exact same


----------



## Lois

Yep, def a normal habit for young girls.


----------



## winegums

i agree its a very sensitive area down there they are probably amazed at the sensations haha! i've heard of many children doing it, i think i read a thread on netmums once where they were saying their toddlers were spending a LOT of time playing with themselves and rubbing etc so yeh..... i think it's normal!


----------



## doting nan

my grandaughter whos 3 does this a lot now,she has done it since she was about 1 year old ,is doing it regular now and gets stroppy if you try to get her attention onto somethig else.glad other people are going through the same thing too,seems like it is a normal thing for her age group.


----------



## sausages

Well, boys are always pulling on their bits as soon as they can reach em, so i guess it's pretty normal for girls to do similar. DD does anyway. :)


----------



## Charls

After reading the various comments above it has seriously put my mind at rest! I have 3 wonderful children who have ALL jiggled. It started with my first child 14 years ago and is at present happening with my 3 year old child. My 14 year old has special needs so I linked the gyrating to this however when I had my son 6 years ago and he started to jiggle I got worried and went to the doctors but they told this was nothing to worry about and it was left at that. Now my 3 year old daughter does it too....it does tend to really annoy me and I know it shouldn't as I've been dealing with it for such a long time. I think because no one else knew what was dealing with it was becoming a constant worry and stress for me. My son was told a couple of years ago that he has "Sensory Processing Disorder" and I think now all three of my children have this. My youngest is improving with age and I only notice her doing it when she is either tired or bored, my oldest daughter does it even less and my son figets now instead of gyrating so things are definitely improving thank goodness! I'm so glad that I've read other families in the same position as me as now I feel like I'm not alone in it...I really thought I was as I've NEVER seen any other child act in this way :o)


----------

